# Body Acne.. is it work out related?



## AirCartman (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm 21 years old and have had minor facial acne for some time. It's treatable and not a big deal. But in the last 1-2 weeks i've had an outbreak of ACNE on my stomach. I'm wondering if anyone has ever had something like this, and if it's part of a diet(i'm not on supplements, but very high protein now and low in fat). OR from sweat.. I've had back acne, but never on my stomach and it's very annoying. Wasn't sure where to post this, so i dropped it here because the most people read it. Thanks.


----------



## grant (Aug 19, 2005)

It's hormonal, the testerone in your body causes [font=Century Gothic, Arial, Helvetica][/font] over activity in the sebaceous (oil) glands on your body creating a breeding ground for infection thus the acne.  I would suggest seeing a dermatologist.  Good luck.[font=Century Gothic, Arial, Helvetica][/font]


----------



## bmoser24 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like you need to balance your GI track...when something is going on, on the outside....something is really going on , on the inside. I would take a good pro-biotic, anti-fungal (take 2 hours apart) and omega 3 supplements. These can be found at you local health food store.  And of course diet, diet , diet...and plenty of water.


----------



## snoogans (Aug 19, 2005)

I noticed some on my chest so I shaved it.  Problem solved.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 19, 2005)

OMG, I hate acne.  I have some on my face, but lots on my back where I got sunburned badly


----------



## AirCartman (Aug 19, 2005)

Omega 3 supplements.. We're not talking the same language here, do explain?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 19, 2005)

if you dont drink lots of water, the toxins from protein and free radicals after workout may affect acne


----------



## AirCartman (Aug 19, 2005)

It's just odd that it hit 1 area of my body like that. I've never had problems before, andbeen working out 6 months ish. My diet has recently changed, in the past 3 weeks to  completely clean though.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> Omega 3 supplements.. We're not talking the same language here, do explain?


 Omega 3 fatty acids. Found in fish and flax seed oil.


----------



## AirCartman (Aug 19, 2005)

I eat tuna fish every other day or so.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> I'm 21 years old and have had minor facial acne for some time. It's treatable and not a big deal. But in the last 1-2 weeks i've had an outbreak of ACNE on my stomach. I'm wondering if anyone has ever had something like this, and if it's part of a diet(i'm not on supplements, but very high protein now and low in fat). OR from sweat.. I've had back acne, but never on my stomach and it's very annoying. Wasn't sure where to post this, so i dropped it here because the most people read it. Thanks.


Sweat can certainly do it... Could be a lot of things. Whatever you've changed in your daily routine is most likely the answer...


----------

